# Attachments



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

Attachments!


First off, thanks Kaith and his Computer Guros for making it possible for us to have attachments.

Yet, the questions is that if you make a mistake and a post goes out, before the attachment, then you cannot go back and add one. Is this be design or is this and undocumented feature? 

Also I discussed it Here

Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2003)

Its a glitch, and supposedly being corrected in the new version soon to be released.  Also that you can 'replace' an attachment, and upload multiple files.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Its a glitch, and supposedly being corrected in the new version soon to be released.  Also that you can 'replace' an attachment, and upload multiple files. *



Thanks for the quick reply.

It makes sense, to be able to edit or replace a post. Save on the number of posts.

Thanks Again


----------

